# Signing on to the dole after being self-employed



## ryanline79 (31 Aug 2007)

Ive been working self-employed for the last 5-6 years and am currently thinking of going back to college to do a particulary time-consuming night-course.
I am thinking of finishing up being self-employed and signing on to the dole.
What am I likely to be eligible for in terms of dole money? Also what would I have to do to finish up trading?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2007)

You presumably will not have the required _PRSI _contributions for _Jobseeker's Benefit _since self employed _PRSI (Class S) _does not cover this. You can try claiming _Jobseeker's Assistance _which is means tested. However you must be genuinely available for and seeking work.

*SW - Jobseeker Supports

*Not sure what you mean about stopping trading. Maybe try www.basis.ie for info? Were you a sole trader or a limited company as the necessary courses of action presumably differ for both?


----------



## ryanline79 (31 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You presumably will not have the required _PRSI _contributions for _Jobseeker's Benefit _since self employed _PRSI (Class S) _does not cover this. You can try claiming _Jobseeker's Assistance _which is means tested. However you must be genuinely available for and seeking work.
> 
> *SW - Jobseeker Supports*
> 
> Not sure what you mean about stopping trading. Maybe try  for info? Were you a sole trader or a limited company as the necessary courses of action presumably differ for both?


 

I would be available for work, but would only like to work part-time.

Any idea of the level of means test? And how would this affect how much I would get? 
I have money put aside to pay for my tax bill in October, I wonder would that be included?

I was a sole trader.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2007)

ryanline79 said:


> I would be available for work, but would only like to work part-time.
> 
> Any idea of the level of means test? And how would this affect how much I would get?


 

You will not get JA if you are only looking for part-time work. You must be seeking full-time work.

Also the question as to why you ceased trading will be addressed. SW will look closely at this as they will be wary that you may be giving up your job solely to get SW. From what you say, it sounds like you are giving up working to free up time to study. 

The means test will involve you producing accounts, bank statements, etc.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2007)

Deleted


----------



## BlueSpud (31 Aug 2007)

Welfarite said:


> Get rid of your landline phone


----------



## suzie (19 Mar 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You presumably will not have the required _PRSI _contributions for _Jobseeker's Benefit _since self employed _PRSI (Class S) _does not cover this. You can try claiming _Jobseeker's Assistance _which is means tested. However you must be genuinely available for and seeking work.
> 
> *SW - Jobseeker Supports
> 
> *Not sure what you mean about stopping trading. Maybe try www.basis.ie for info? Were you a sole trader or a limited company as the necessary courses of action presumably differ for both?



I've been a sole trader who has recently changed to a full-time PAYE job and thus will no longer trade, what is the correct way of informing the revenue of my position?

Thanks
S.


----------



## suzie (19 Mar 2008)

Doing a bit more searching on the revenue website I came across this [broken link removed], I assume this is what I need to return to them?

Thanks
S.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2008)

Yep that looks right to me to inform that you have ceased trading.

Also I presume as a now PAYE perosn that you have filled up your Form 12a to register as a PAYE payer and claim your full tax credits


----------

